# I was lied to!



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:smilie_tischkante::smpullhair::smscare2::smstarz:

Don't you just love it when you find out you have been purposely deceived. I guess I am just too gullible! I hate having to second-guess everyone. It makes me feel paranoid. 
I have been doing research on the rabies vaccine in Germany & Austria in order to have the least offensive one for Kitzi (since Lisi is so allergic & has had so many bad reactions--they are half-brother/sister). I have been in contact w/the Merial companies in Germany & Austria & had a call today---they confirmed w/my present vet who is new since a yr. ago---and she has been helping me---that there is only one vaccine available. We talked w/both branches of this company today & found out there is only ONE rabies vaccine in both countries. Kitzel's vet last yr. told me that they had purposely ordered a special rabies vaccine for him without the adjuvants that would cause a normal reaction. I believed them. That same vet even told my current vet a few days ago that she had done this. Now today we find out there is "no such animal!" There is only one vaccine available. It sort of destroys trust in a big way.
Thankfully Kitzi had no reaction. What if I had taken a chance & given it to Lisi---it surely would have killed her. :smpullhair::smpullhair::smpullhair::smpullhair::smscare2:smpullhair::smpullhair::smscare2:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is horrible. It is difficult to know who to trust these days. Vets do these things because they do not want to hear from pet parents and just don't care. Is the vaccine available in Switzerland - could you have it done there. Might be more expensive. Can it be imported from Switzerland or could you even go and get it. (It may require refrigeration, I do not know.) 

Good luck.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*I hate that too!*

:angry: I hate that too, Thank God you didn't have them give that shot to your little Lisi, and that Kitzi didn't have any reaction to it. What are you going to give Lisi now that you know the rabies shot will be unsafe for her? These are our fluffy CHILDREN & so important to us:wub:, and for a Vet who is supposedly a 'professional' to flat out *LIE*:angry: to you about anything concerning them is a crime olice: . I'm not aware that my own vet has ever lied to me, but he has given me some really bad advice on more than one occasion. As my Husband always says "I need to do everyone else's job for them" including the Vets job. I would probably be so pissed off if what happened to you had happened to me that I might have given that Vet a piece of my mind & told her I know what she did, but that's just me. One the bright side:Sunny Smile:, at least Lisi didn't have the shot!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's frightening to know a vet, will flat our lie and endanger your baby..


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Sandi :angry: I am so angry that someone whom you trusted with the care of your babies would flat out lie to you and lead you to believe that they were doing something that was not even true. This is totally unforgivable and so very dangerous. :angry: 

I am glad that although you were deceived that there was no bad reaction and so glad that you found out the truth. 

Do you plan on contacting this vet and letting her know that you are very disappointed in her lack of professionalism? :angry: Seems like a report should be made the this vet is putting little ones at risk and not being honest with clients.

(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My present vet knows that the vet hospital lied, because they lied to her too. It is the best hospital for pets anywhere around here so now I am in a huge conflict as to whether or not I would ever use it in an emergency---probably not. They did save the life of my little liver-shunt dog yrs. ago. It is hard enough to do something in my first language that is so confrontational, much less my 2nd language. Had Lisi had the shot & died I am sure they would have covered their tracks well. People in Europe don't sue much so confronting does not come w. leverage. So my whole point to all of you reading this is: Insist on seeing the vile before taking the 1 TF or 3 TF. This is the 2nd time (one was in Jupiter, FL. in 2013) where they have given the wrong shot or tried to give the wrong shot. Had I not insisted in Florida on seeing the vile they would have given the normal rabies vaccine. So it isn't just Europe. 
Walter, I don't know the answer to that question as the shot is due so I need to risk it & give what we have here. I have house guests for a week so I just have to do this before it lapses. I have been working on getting the vaccine I thought existed for about 2 weeks. My vet said to watch Kitzi carefully & she will give him something if he has a reaction. We also have to delay his 2nd Lyme disease shot which is due today so he can get this rabies vaccine. 
I do feel fairly confident there won't be a reaction since he took it last yr. but one never knows!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Now that makes me angry too! It seems like this was they're way of making a "crazy dog lady" shut up. Grrrrrrr......:angry::angry:

Now I'm always going to wonder if my vet is telling me the truth!!! :w00t:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's TERRIBLE...I know I really have to push any vet I've had to report the vaccine reactions, as they're hesitant to do so. I always make sure to do the pathology, so it is proven with documentation. Praying that Kitzel does well if you can't find another source.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How sad, I found out first hand about not trusting:blush: with my foot doctor.
I'm so glad Kitzel came through ok
It's a real shame when we can't trust our vets and doctors:blush:
Sandi God had his hand on Kitzel


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel will probably get the vaccine this Wed. I am not anticipating any reaction with him!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Kitzel will probably get the vaccine this Wed. I am not anticipating any reaction with him!




oh I'll keep him in my prayers and you dear friend:wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

OMD! This makes my stomach hurt!!!! I have been trying to get away from doing rabbi vaccines, but know I will have to eventually face it :-( Sorry that you were lied to!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that Sandi, there seems to be so many cases where we are lied to, particularly from health "authorities" etc. makes me so mad :angry: get those magnifying glasses on and check ALL the labels on the vials LOL.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> OMD! This makes my stomach hurt!!!! I have been trying to get away from doing rabbi vaccines, but know I will have to eventually face it :-( Sorry that you were lied to!


Janene, why would you have to face it? There is no way my girls would get one. We have had only a couple of bats in BC in the last many years, and it wasn't even a strain that dogs could get. 

I looked up Toronto and got this
Winning a rabid fight | Home | Toronto Sun

The odds of your dogs coming in contact with rabies is likely 0, unless you travel outside the country with them.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Because it's the law! In order to have dog licences you must prove rabies vaccines. Plus the fact they have animal control randomly knocking on our doors to check! They don't accept rabie titers either.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> Because it's the law! In order to have dog licences you must prove rabies vaccines. Plus the fact they have animal control randomly knocking on our doors to check! They don't accept rabie titers either.


Wow!!! I had no idea, Janine :angry: how awful, that isn't the case in BC. 
Seems like you can get the 3 year. Sirius Dog or you can possibly get a vet to give you an exemption though if health at all compromised.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I know it really sucks! I don't want to vaccinate but what else can I do ?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sandi , I'm sorry that you were lied to! That's just terrible!!! I'm curious as to why you have to get a yearly Rabies vaccine? We do the three year here. Do they not do this in Europe? Hardy got his Rabies yesterday and was Titered for his Boosters. 
Praying that all goes well with Kitzel !


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deborah, international law requires a yearly rabies shot or you can't travel to & from Europe---no exceptions. We have to have a pet passport with proof of microchip & current vaccine. I know that is hard for US citizens to understand, but it is the law & strictly enforced. I even have to have this if I visit a dog show w. one or more of my babies. Even if I got the 3 yr. it would not work for here after the first year. This is one reason why I kept vaccinating Lisi, after her first reaction. I won't make public how I handle this issue w/her. Kitzel on the other hand has not yet had a reaction to a vaccine. Thank God!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Pray all goes well with Kitzi..talk about being between a rock and a hard place!:blink: I am sorry you were lied to..


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't think either of you were lied to, I think there was a misunderstanding. There are multiple types of rabies vaccines. In this article from Dr. Becker, she talks about all but 'two' of them having a certain component.

Risks of Too Early Rabies Vaccination in Pets

It's under Other Risks Associated with Too-Early Rabies Vaccination. So I don't know if the lab misunderstood, or if they have to special order one or what but there ARE multiple variations. I don't know the differences myself, but, I don't think anyone lied, I think there is just a misunderstanding.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My vet concurs that we were both deceived. There is one Rabisin rabies vaccine in Austria & the lab confirmed that both for me & my vet---so I have no other alternative but to face the facts Shelly. Just because there are other varieties of the vaccine doesn't mean that Merial would offer them here. I am going by what they told both my current vet & me. My main point here is that each person should be responsible & ask to see the vial that your vaccine is offered in. Unfortunately I believed the vet here & did not use caution to ask to see the vial. 
I know that in the US there are not only multiple companies that offer vaccines but also vaccines w/different adjuvants. Unfortunately, this is not "Kansas" and Toto & I are all alone in our search!:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Its my understanding that the 1 year and 3 year vaccines are one and the same...just given either every year or every 3 years. I understand what Sandi is saying, just because different vaccines are offered in the US doesn't mean they are in other countries. It can also be difficult to get these vaccines at most vets...the response to my question is always "its too cost prohibitive, this is the only one we have available".


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It really has nothing to do w/cost here---it has to do w/the fact that it isn't made or sold here. I can't get one from another country & bring it in myself either as I have asked about that. There is only A vaccine & it is a one year---because the international law allows it/requires it every single year. I realize that it is hard for people to comprehend this as there is so much choice in the US, but I have diligently checked it all out w/my vet & I am satisfied that is the route I have to go. I wish it were not, but in order to stay here & travel I have to do this.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I understand completely Sandi...you're between a rock and a hard place. Due to regulation a lot of US choice is dwindling as well, I see it all the time :angry:



edelweiss said:


> It really has nothing to do w/cost here---it has to do w/the fact that it isn't made or sold here. I can't get one from another country & bring it in myself either as I have asked about that. There is only A vaccine & it is a one year---because the international law allows it/requires it every single year. I realize that it is hard for people to comprehend this as there is so much choice in the US, but I have diligently checked it all out w/my vet & I am satisfied that is the route I have to go. I wish it were not, but in order to stay here & travel I have to do this.


----------

